# Favorite place to get some pie?



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

So where and why, is your little hole in the wall to get a good old fashioned piece of pie!

Mine would have to be the Sun Lac in Lakota. They have to have the best coconut cream pie I have ever put in your mouth :homer: ? They give you such a portion that a glass of milk is a must!

Although I had a piece of Banana cream from the northside fryn pan, last week, that had me in a coma :dead: .


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

Haha pie, like from a restaurant. Boy that's not where my mind was..... javascript:emoticon(':gag:')
Gagged:gag: :gag:

And nobody beats pie from grandma's house.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Greater Grand Forks Fair. The 4-H kids have a Pie and Ice Cream Booth there and you know that the Mom's baked the pies.

Dutch Apple with a scoop of vanilla ice cream is a Grand Champion.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Jigs resturant in west fargo has great pie, and they are home made too :beer:


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

Grandmas house --- Free and good


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Years ago, KB's Cafe in Starkweather, ND was awesome. Now I would have to say The Chieftain in Carrington, ND.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Maverick said:


> So where and why, is your little hole in the wall to get a good old fashioned piece of pie!
> 
> Mine would have to be the Sun Lac in Lakota. They have to have the best coconut cream pie I have ever put in your mouth :homer: ? They give you such a portion that a glass of milk is a must!


Funny you stated that....I was thinking of Lakota just from reading the topic title.

The truck stop at Tower City makes some mean pie too.....


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> The truck stop at Tower City makes some mean pie too.....


I will definately 2nd that


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

i would have to say our own home made pumpkin pie


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hague, ND. Home made crust with real butter, no mystery oil. Peeled fresh apples, no canned fillings. Raisn cream, yep real cream, that is 9,000 calories per slice. The building is up 4 steps making it easier to get back to the truck.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Dick, absolutely!!! I agree....

Die Madel konnen soom Torte. ...aaahhhh, erinnert mich von Mutti machen. :wink: :beer:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

My wifes scratch French Silk pie. Everything is from scratch, nothing comes from a can or box. As you eat it, you can feel your veins hardening from all the fat.....ahhhhhh.....I must stop now. :sniper:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

jeez wallmounter mind in the gutter there?

My grandmas is probabaly the best pie cooker ever, Pumpkin, Rubarb mmmmmmm delcoius :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Mav

Ya gotta ask Cartman he knows pie 

Babbitt Minnesota has a little Cafe (the only cafe in town I think) that has cooks and waitresses that all look like my Grandma did, they had a pie up there that was called wild berry that my wife and I had while on vacation 3 years ago. we had it with ice cream.

When they put the plates in front of us we both gaind a couple of pounds before we even started eating it!!! Warm home made pie with home made ice cream, blueberries raspberries and strawberries with a sugar crust. It was wonderful!!!

We brought along food so we could cook in the cabin, we took most of it home because we ate there for most meals. If you ever get there it is across from the post office, I just can not remember the name of the place. Maybe someone else has been there and can post up the name.

Ya gotta love small town hospitality and cooking 

Bob


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I know this is a bit out of area, but last summer I had a training session for my job that took me to a little town by Champaign IL for a week. The first day the instructor told us about a place to go get a sandwich and a piece of pie.

We ended up eating there every day, and we would get a cup of the best soup, it did not matter what kind, and then a choice of about 4 kinds of pie. I swear I gained 10 pounds from those 5 meals. One piece, and only onee piece would not rank among the top 6 pieces of pie I have ever had.

If you ever get that way it would be worth the stop.

Tom


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> The truck stop at Tower City makes some mean pie too.....


I agree, although their breakfast is 2nd to none as well. Another must try is the Kensal Cafe, great pie!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

There's a little cafe in Illinois just east of St. Louis called the Blue Springs Cafe. Their claim to fame is "Foot Hi Pie" that is so named because it has at least 4 or 5 inches of meringue on top. Best pie I have ever had. My wife and I skipped the main part of the meal and just had some pie.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I agree with the Tower Cafe. Great Fried Chicken too.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

A little out of the area but Gracious House mile post 53 Denali hwy Alaska
closer to home Jigs in W. Fargo


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Hometown Cafe in St. Charles, MN.........Great pie and cake.

Toot Restaurnt in Bethany, MO......great desert bar!

Gateway Hotel and Cafe' Minnedosa, Manitoba.....great pies!

I can't remember the name of the cafe' but it was in Basswood, Manitoba.....one Columbus Day (Canadian Thanksgiving) they opened up the cafe' for the hunters turkey with all the fixings and they had the best damn tarts I have ever had......we came back the next day for lunch.....and I bought a dozen to take into the feild with me.....I can't wait until fall!!!

Again I can't remember then name of the cafe' but it was in Ashley ND.....great pie again.

Bear Claw in Encampment, WY.....great pie....

I could go on and on.....I am a large man the likes to travel and eat!

chuck


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Chuck, the restaurant you were thinking of in Ashley is called the Dakota Family Restaurant....excellent food. Scott Schlepp use to run it but I am not sure if he still does. None-the-less, great food!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Jiffy......it is the Dakota....great food....great people running it.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

If I'm heading West the truck stop at Tower City. If I'm going East into Minnesota than the truck stop at Rothsay.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

My ex-mother in laws "Wild Blackberry Pie"..made in a 9x13 cake pan,never makes it past the first round. :beer:


----------



## Capt. Kevin (Mar 1, 2004)

im glad to see a select few have enjoyed the sweet bliss in hague. Hague Cafe raisin pie is close to unbeatable.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

A little cafe in Huron Sd.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Sunlac, that is what I was thinking too before I read the post. Pumkin Pie for breakfast duck opener five years running.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I aint gonna tell... :lol:


----------



## 155MM (Feb 4, 2005)

Have to agree with Tower City and Jig's in West Fargo for pie. As far as breakfast: Tower City truck stop and Joyce's in Stanley. Mott and The El Rancho Motel in Williston also have good breakfast.


----------

